# Fear 2 online  / ehemals: F.E.A.R. 2 Uncut Patch??



## lassma-asma (13. Februar 2009)

hi leute!!!
ich hab mir heut f.e.a.r. 2 gekauft habs grad angezockt un war muss ich sagen ein wenig entäuscht von der meiner meinung nach wirllichen extremen zensur
ansonsten is das spiel geil
aber mir fehlen einfach irgendwie ein paar gore-effekte   
ich hab gelesen das man dateien aus der demo, die ja unzensiert war rüberholen kann
aber ob das klappt?
weiß einer von euch obs uncut patches gibt? oder irgendeine andere möglichkeit f.e.a.r. so brutal wie möglich zu mache?   
danke!


----------



## Pyradox (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: F.E.A.R. 2 Uncut Patch??*

weiß einer von euch obs uncut patches gibt? oder irgendeine andere möglichkeit f.e.a.r. so


sorry da muss ich dich entäuschen da in der regel solche patches von steam nicht akzeptiert werden aber geht doch auch so meinste nich???
mfg viel spaß beim TÖTEN!!!


----------



## lassma-asma (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: F.E.A.R. 2 Uncut Patch??*



			
				Pyradox am 13.02.2009 19:12 schrieb:
			
		

> weiß einer von euch obs uncut patches gibt? oder irgendeine andere möglichkeit f.e.a.r. so
> 
> 
> sorry da muss ich dich entäuschen da in der regel solche patches von steam nicht akzeptiert werden aber geht doch auch so meinste nich???
> mfg viel spaß beim TÖTEN!!!





ja schon
es is ja auch geil
aber irgendwie machts mit ein bisschen gewalt mehr spass^^ 
weiß einer von euch obdas mit den dateien aus der demo klappt
in nem andern forum hat einer behauptet das würd gehn


----------



## xXFusselXx (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: F.E.A.R. 2 Uncut Patch??*

Hey.

Es gibt Gerüchte, dass man zumindest ein wenig Blut als Trefferfeedback in´s Spiel bringen kann, wenn man zwei Originaldateien mit den Gegenstücken aus der US Demo tauscht.
Nur ob das den Aufwand rechtfertigt ist eine andere Sache.

Ich würd einfach mal ein paar Tage warten und dann die einschlägigen Seiten auskundschaften, wo Bloodpatches und Uncutpatches zu bekommen sind.

Ansonsten in Zukunft etwas Geduld haben, das Spiel nicht gleich bei Release kaufen und zu Inportversionen ohne Schnitte greifen, wenn diese zu tief gehen. Wer volljährig ist, sollte diese bei Spielegrotte.de oder GamesOnly.at bekommen können.
Und ja, langsam wird es immer obscurer, unter welchen Gesichtspunkten die USK auf die Zensur von medialen Kulturgut einfluss nimmt. Man führe sich nur die deutsche ab 18 Version von DEAD SPACE und die deutsche ab 18 Version von FALLOUT 3 vor Augen. Die Gewalt der ungeschnittenen FALLOUT 3 Version reicht nicht im Geringsten an DEAD SPACE ran.

Wie mein Vorredner aber schon sagte, wäre ich mit eventuellen Uncut Patches vorsichtig, ich kann nicht genau sagen, wie Steam darauf reagiert. Zwar wirst du das Spiel nach der Aktivierung auch offline spielen können, aber man weis ja nie... sollten Patches für das Spiel erscheinen, kann man davon ausgehen, dass diese direkt über Steam aufgespielt werden. Wenn Steam dann die Spieledaten prüft, kann der Patch seinen Dienst verweigern oder noch schlimmer: Du bekommst eines auf die Mütze, weil die mit den Clientdaten rumgespielt hast.

Bleibt noch die Frage: Was hat Jugendschutz mit volljährigen, "erwachsenen" Spielern am Hut?

Beste Grüße -Micha-


----------



## Herbboy (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: F.E.A.R. 2 Uncut Patch??*



			
				xXFusselXx am 13.02.2009 19:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Und ja, langsam wird es immer obscurer, unter welchen Gesichtspunkten die USK auf die Zensur von medialen Kulturgut einfluss nimmt. Man führe sich nur die deutsche ab 18 Version von DEAD SPACE und die deutsche ab 18 Version von FALLOUT 3 vor Augen. Die Gewalt der ungeschnittenen FALLOUT 3 Version reicht nicht im Geringsten an DEAD SPACE ran.


 es wird bei der beurteilung der gewalt stark unterschieden, ob die gegner (auch) menschen sind oder nicht. bei FO sind es halt auch oft menschen. bei DS nicht. und bei DS "muss" man auch rein story- und waffenbalancingmäßig nunmal die gleidmaßen der gegner abschiessen - wäre schwer gewesen, ein nicht-splattern umzusetzen. was mich nur wundert ist, dass so VIEL blut fleißt und man auch menschl. leichen zerballern kann - dass dort dann so ein unterschied bei der entscheidung gemacht wurde zwischen "die waren ja schon tot" und "der spieler hat den getötet", hätte ich auch nicht gedacht. 


und so oder so: der publisher "zensiert", nicht die USK. wenn bei fear2 nicht mal ein bisschen blut zur treffer-kennzeichnung drin is, dann eher weil der publisher da auf "nummer sicher" gehen wollte und nicht weil die USK meinte "ein tropfen blut, und ihr seid raus!"


----------



## lassma-asma (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: F.E.A.R. 2 Uncut Patch??*

ja also ich hab jetz man bisschen rumprobiert
un theoretisch ises gar nich so schwer es uncut zu krigen
es liegt glaub ich eigentlich alles nur an einer datei
es gibt nämlich im verzeichniss Programme/Steam/SteamApps eine datei namens "f.e.a.r. 2 project origin lowviolence.ncf"
un diese datei kann ich zwar löschen aber jedesmal wenn ich dann das spiel starte erstellt steam die datei automatisch sofort neu
die zwei dateien aus der demo hab ich rüber gezogen das müsste theoretisch klappen
nur die lowviolence datei müsst ich irgendwie wegkriegen
einer von euch ne idee wie das geht?

naja in zukunft werd ich mich vllt an importversionen halten^^
oder ich wart jetz einfach auf nen uncut patch
anstatt mit so viele umstände zu machen


----------



## lancelotti (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: F.E.A.R. 2 Uncut Patch??*

Hallo zusammen


Das mit dem Uncut is doch ganz einfach nehmt aus der englischen Demo die Datei "LayerL.Arch01" und ersetzt damit die originale im Fear2 Ordner.
(Am besten die Originale vorher sichern.)
Dann könnt Ihr im Spiel in den Optionen das Blut an und abschalten.

MfG
lancelotti


----------



## lassma-asma (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: F.E.A.R. 2 Uncut Patch??*



			
				lancelotti am 13.02.2009 21:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen
> 
> 
> Das mit dem Uncut is doch ganz einfach nehmt aus der englischen Demo die Datei "LayerL.Arch01" und ersetzt damit die originale im Fear2 Ordner.
> ...




meinst du nur diese eine datei?
das hab ich gemacht
ich hab aber auch die datei "LayerA.Arch01" ersetzt
aber ich glaub wegen der "lowviolence.ncf" datei im ordner "steamapps" funzt das jich richtich


----------



## lancelotti (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: F.E.A.R. 2 Uncut Patch??*

Diese eine Datei reicht.


Die LayerA.Arch01 darfst du nich austauschen 
die originale is 450MB die aus der Demo nur 76MB.

Und nich an den ncf Dateien rumexperimentieren es geht wenn nur die eine Datei ausgetauscht wird.

Dann soillte unter Spieloptionen der eintrag für den gewaltlevel auftauchen.

(Nur mal ne Frage welche Demo-Dateien hast Du genommen die aus der Steam-Demo gehen nich)

MfG
lancelotti


----------



## Pyradox (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: F.E.A.R. 2 Uncut Patch??*



			
				lancelotti am 13.02.2009 21:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen
> 
> 
> Das mit dem Uncut is doch ganz einfach nehmt aus der englischen Demo die Datei "LayerL.Arch01" und ersetzt damit die originale im Fear2 Ordner.
> ...


----------



## lancelotti (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: F.E.A.R. 2 Uncut Patch??*

Hallo

Die Datei sollte im Steam Verzeichnis unter "....\Programme\Valve\Steam\steamapps\common\fear2" zu finden sein.


Die Demo hatte ich von hier http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,673907/FEAR-2-Project-Origin-PC-Demo-veroeffentlicht-erste-Screenshots/Action-Spiel/Download/

Du hast ne PM 

MfG
lancelotti


----------



## xNomAnorx (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: F.E.A.R. 2 Uncut Patch??*



			
				lancelotti am 14.02.2009 10:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Die Datei sollte im Steam Verzeichnis unter "....\Programme\Valve\Steam\steamapps\common\fear2" zu finden sein.
> 
> ...





bei dir hat das mit der einen datei geklappt?
ich muss das nämlich auch ma so versuchen


----------



## lancelotti (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: F.E.A.R. 2 Uncut Patch??*

Sonst würd ich das ja wohl nich schreiben.


----------



## lassma-asma (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: F.E.A.R. 2 Uncut Patch??*

Hey lancelotti ..

hast du skype ?

und wo kann ich meine PMs hier checken *lol* ?!!?!

gruß lassma-asma


----------



## xNomAnorx (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: F.E.A.R. 2 Uncut Patch??*

bei mir klappt das aber nicht
ich hab jetz nur diese eine datei "layerL.arch01" ersetzt
das klappt nicht


----------



## lancelotti (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: F.E.A.R. 2 Uncut Patch??*



			
				xNomAnorx am 14.02.2009 13:24 schrieb:
			
		

> bei mir klappt das aber nicht
> ich hab jetz nur diese eine datei "layerL.arch01" ersetzt
> das klappt nicht



Öffne mal die Datei default.archcfg mit einem Texteditor und schau mal nach ob da die layerL.arch01 mit drinn steht.

MfG
lancelotti

Edit:
Wichtig is das es nich die Datei aus der Steam-Demo is.


----------



## xNomAnorx (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: F.E.A.R. 2 Uncut Patch??*



			
				lancelotti am 14.02.2009 13:34 schrieb:
			
		

> xNomAnorx am 14.02.2009 13:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ja das steht da drin
un?


----------



## lancelotti (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: F.E.A.R. 2 Uncut Patch??*



			
				xNomAnorx am 14.02.2009 13:38 schrieb:
			
		

> lancelotti am 14.02.2009 13:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann hast de wohl die falsche Datei.
Hast ne PM

MfG
lancelotti


----------



## Pyradox (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: F.E.A.R. 2 Uncut Patch??*

Also bei mir hat des wunderbar funktioniert!!!Kann nur noch mal danke sagen die gore-effekte sind nun echt überfett!!
Nun hab ich meine lieblingswaffe SNIPER da zerspringen die gegner richtig übel!!!
hammer game


----------



## xNomAnorx (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: F.E.A.R. 2 Uncut Patch??*



			
				Pyradox am 14.02.2009 14:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Also bei mir hat des wunderbar funktioniert!!!Kann nur noch mal danke sagen die gore-effekte sind nun echt überfett!!
> Nun hab ich meine lieblingswaffe SNIPER da zerspringen die gegner richtig übel!!!
> hammer game





bei mir klappts imme rnoch nich
ich verstehs nich
also hier is jetz nochma genau was ich gemacht hab:
ich hab die deutsche version vonf.e.a.r. 2 auf meinem pc installiert un hab sie gezwungenermaßen bei steam unter meinem account registriert
un jetz hab ich die datei "layerL. Arch01" durch die ersetzt die in der demo drin war
die demo hatte ich hier bei pcgames runtergeladne
aber ich kann die gore-effekte nicht anschalten
was mach ich falsch?


----------



## lassma-asma (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: F.E.A.R. 2 Uncut Patch??*

bei mir klappts imme rnoch nich
ich verstehs nich
also hier is jetz nochma genau was ich gemacht hab:
ich hab die deutsche version vonf.e.a.r. 2 auf meinem pc installiert un hab sie gezwungenermaßen bei steam unter meinem account registriert
un jetz hab ich die datei "layerL. Arch01" durch die ersetzt die in der demo drin war
die demo hatte ich hier bei pcgames runtergeladne
aber ich kann die gore-effekte nicht anschalten
was mach ich falsch? [/quote]


... genau so siehts bei mir auch aus ... WIESO geht es nicht ??

und was hat es nochmal mit der Datei  default.archcfg auf sich ?
und mit der lowviolence.ncf ??? was hat die damit zu tun ?

HILFE !!!


----------



## lancelotti (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: F.E.A.R. 2 Uncut Patch??*

Wieso es bei euch nich geht weis ich jetzt auch nich.




> und was hat es nochmal mit der Datei  default.archcfg auf sich ?



In dieser stehen sämtliche .arch Dateien drinn. Da sollte auch die layerL.arch01 drinn stehen.



> und mit der lowviolence.ncf ??? was hat die damit zu tun ?


Diese Datei is völlig uninteressant. Die kannst Du nich ändern weil Steam dann entweder das Spiel nich mehr startet oder sie wieder frisch runterläd.


Was Du noch probieren kannst in der "autoexec.cfg" mal den eintrag "DisableMaterialsFromFile 1" ändern in "EnableMaterialsFromFile 1" das währe noch nen Versuch wert.
Bei Sämtlichen Versuchen aber Steam beenden und erst nach den änderungen wieder starten.

MfG
lancelotti


----------



## lassma-asma (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: F.E.A.R. 2 Uncut Patch??*



			
				lancelotti am 14.02.2009 17:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso es bei euch nich geht weis ich jetzt auch nich.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi ,

es klappt immer nioch nich !!!!!!

kannst du mir mal dein vorgehen GANZ genau (schritt für schritt) von vorne erklären , was du wo gemacht hast ...

kann ich eigentlich einen Spielstand laden oder muss ich nach dem ersetzen der dateien nochmal neu anfangen ??

welches hintergrund bild ist bei dir ?
bei mir ist diese statur , bei dem hier :   {...}

_Edit by Worrel: bitte keine Seiten verlinken, auf denen Cracks & ähnliches verlinkt sind!_

ist was anderes ..

gruß lassma-asma

(skype oder ts ?? )


----------



## lancelotti (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: F.E.A.R. 2 Uncut Patch??*

Also bei mir sind als Hintergrund irgendwelche Ruinen mit Ascheregen.

http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/5669/73574577su0.jpg



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu deiner frage ich hatte erst die "autoexec.cfg" geändert was aber nichts gebracht hatte.
Danach hab ich nur diese "layerL. Arch01" aus der englischen Demo in den Fear2 Ordner in Steam kopiert und die Einstellung war da.
Mehr gibts da nich zu sagen.
Wie startest du Fear eigentlich vielleicht hats ja damit was zu tun ich starte nich über steam sondern die Fear2.exe direkt aus dem fear2 Ordner. (glaub ich aber nich)

MfG
lancelotti



PS. Skype oder TS geht nich mein HS is defekt


----------



## xNomAnorx (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: F.E.A.R. 2 Uncut Patch??*



			
				lancelotti am 14.02.2009 17:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Also bei mir sind als Hintergrund irgendwelche Ruinen mit Ascheregen.
> 
> http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/5669/73574577su0.jpg
> 
> ...






also die autoexe.cfg hab ich auch schon geändert
die layerL.arch01 datei hab ich auch ausgetauscht
un selbst wenn ich die exe datei starte geht es nicht
das is komisch........
bei mir is auch so ne statue im hintegrund


----------



## some-where (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: F.E.A.R. 2 Uncut Patch??*

ähm eine frage^^

wenn ich das spiel auf englisch installiere ist das blut dann da?^^


----------



## lancelotti (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: F.E.A.R. 2 Uncut Patch??*

Hmmm...
Dann kann ich Dir leider auch nich mehr weiterhelfen.
Bei mir hats jedenfalls so funktioniert.

MfG
lancelotti

@ some-where: Glaub nich das das was ändert, kannst es aber gern versuchen


----------



## some-where (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: F.E.A.R. 2 Uncut Patch??*

danke


im anderen forum hat jmd geschrieben:Mahlzeit,

folgende 2 Dateien sind für die "Gewalt" im Spiel verantwortlich:

layerA.aArch01
layerL.Arch01





bei mir sibd diese dateien da, aber es funzt nich-.-


----------



## lancelotti (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: F.E.A.R. 2 Uncut Patch??*

Ja das hatte ich auch gelesen nur hat es bei mir gereicht die LayerL auszutauschen.
Die 2 Dateien sind auch in der Cut version vorhanden.

Vieleicht liegt der unterschied bei den Versionen hab ihr die Box version ausm Handel oder direct bei Steam gekauft.
Ich hatte die Steam-Version vorbestellt.

MfG
lancelotti


----------



## some-where (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: F.E.A.R. 2 Uncut Patch??*

??

womit auszutauschen?


----------



## Pyradox (14. Februar 2009)

*Fear 2 online*

Leute schaut mal bitte ob ihr server findet!!!
Ich finde keinen einzigen kann doch nicht sein!!!
THX schon mal
cya online
ps.: und sagt bescheid


----------



## lancelotti (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fear 2 online*



			
				Pyradox am 14.02.2009 20:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Leute schaut mal bitte ob ihr server findet!!!
> Ich finde keinen einzigen kann doch nicht sein!!!
> THX schon mal
> cya online
> ps.: und sagt bescheid



Also  Ranglistenspiel funktioniert mit der geänderten LayerL.
Sollte jemand jedoch die von mier weiter oben beschriebene Änderung in der autoexec.cfg gemacht haben muss diese wieder rückgängig gemacht werden die wird von gamespy erkannt.

Und ohne Rangliste sind bei mir einige Server zu finden das Problem muss bei dir liegen.

@some-where Hast du mal den ganzen Thread gelesen ?? 
Dann sollte deine Frage eigentlich überflüssig sein.


MfG
lancelotti


----------



## lassma-asma (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fear 2 online*

@Pyradox

Bei dir hat es mit dem Uncutten ja auch gefunzt .. jetzt meine frage :

HAST DU AUCH DIE DOWNLOADVERSION VON STEAM oder die BOXED VERSION ????    

vll liegts ja daran , das es nur bei der steam version so geht ...


----------



## some-where (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fear 2 online*

ja gut, aber in der demo ist diese LayerL datei nicht dabei..


@lassma-asma


kannst du mir vllt nochmal erklären, wie du das gemacht hast BITTE^^


----------



## papiermacher03 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fear 2 online*



			
				some-where am 14.02.2009 23:40 schrieb:
			
		

> ja gut, aber in der demo ist diese LayerL datei nicht dabei..
> 
> 
> @lassma-asma
> ...




bestellt euch doch die uncut version von den ösis.da habt ihr auch die deutsche sprachausgabe


----------



## megamosh (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fear 2 online*



			
				lassma-asma am 14.02.2009 23:18 schrieb:
			
		

> @Pyradox
> 
> Bei dir hat es mit dem Uncutten ja auch gefunzt .. jetzt meine frage :
> 
> ...



hi,
ich denke da liegt das problem. ich hab das spiel auch im laden gekauft und ich kriegs auch nicht uncut hin


----------



## lassma-asma (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fear 2 online*



			
				megamosh am 15.02.2009 08:56 schrieb:
			
		

> lassma-asma am 14.02.2009 23:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




kok .. das ist nochmalk ne neue "spur" ..

also es scheint daran zu liegen  , das wir die boxed version haben ..
ich lad mir jetzt die steamn version runter (spiel hab ich deinstalliert und  da iche s ja bei steam registriert hab , kann ich es wann ich will un d wo ich will ohne cd unter meinem account downloaden) .. dann habe ich auch die steam version und versuchs nochmal ...

@ some-where
da es bei mir ja nicht funktioniert hab helf ich dir wahrscheinlich auch nich weiter , ich bin auch noch dran ... 

hoffentlich funzts jetzt mit der steam downloadversion ...


----------



## Rocco1983 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fear 2 Uncut*

kann einer die File aus der Demo mal irgendwo bei nem Hoster hochladen?

Ich hab nur sehr langsames Internet und müsste sonst um es uncut zu bekommen die 1,8GB runterladen nur wegen dieser einen File.

Also wer kann bitte die File aus der Demo die mann austauschen muss bei beispielsweise Rapidshare oder co, hochladen.

Greetz Rocco.


----------



## SolidSnake89 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: F.E.A.R. 2 Uncut Patch??*

Nur ma zu dem thema steam und uncutpatches. Für Left4Dead und die Half Life Reihe gibts auch uncutpatches also denk ich scho das für F.E.A.R. 2 auch einer kommen wird.
mfG


----------



## Galford (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fear 2 online*



			
				papiermacher03 am 15.02.2009 01:31 schrieb:
			
		

> bestellt euch doch die uncut version von den ösis.da habt ihr auch die deutsche sprachausgabe



Diesen Vorschlag kann ich nur unterstützen. Vorallem weil die UNCUT-Version in der Regel auch nicht teurer ist als die Cut, solltet ihr in Zukunft gleich auf Uncut-Versionen setzten. Den Zeitaufwand den hier jetzt einige betrieben haben ist groß genug, um sich nächtesmal gleich eine Uncut zu kaufen, auch wenn Portokosten dazukommen.

Man bekommt auch Uncut-Versionen bei deutschen Händler, und weil ich lieber die deutsche Wirtschaft unterstütze als die österreichische, verlinke ich nur mal auf einem dt. Händler:
http://www.okaysoft.de/


----------



## papiermacher03 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fear 2 online*



			
				Galford am 15.02.2009 11:17 schrieb:
			
		

> papiermacher03 am 15.02.2009 01:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Odin333 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fear 2 online*



			
				papiermacher03 am 15.02.2009 13:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Galford am 15.02.2009 11:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## papiermacher03 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fear 2 online*



			
				Odin333 am 15.02.2009 14:28 schrieb:
			
		

> papiermacher03 am 15.02.2009 13:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lassma-asma (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fear 2 online*

also ....

Mein Vorgehen :

ICH HAB ES MIT DER BOXED UND DER GEDOWNLOADETEN VERSION VERSUCHT :

installiert 
patch drauf
gestartet
beendet
layerL gelöscht
layerL aus demo reinkopiert
gestartet --> FUNZT NICH
beendet
layerA und layerL gelöscht
layerA und layerL (geladene uncut dateien) reinkopiert 
gestartet -> funzt nich !!!!
beendet
Enable anstatt Disable 
gestartet 
--> FUNZT IMMER NOCH NICH !!!!


beendet und furchtbar geärgert !!!!  

WARUM GEHT ES NICHT ??!?!?!

WAS MACHE ICH EDNN FALSCH ??

kann mir einer bei dem es funktioniert eine Anleitung schreiben WAS er GENAU WANN und WIE gemacht hat !!??

ich will auch UNCUT *traurig*

HILFE !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lassma-asma (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fear 2 online*

OK !!!

LEUTE ICH HABS !!!!!!!!!!             

Link : {...}

_Edit Worrel: bitte keine Seiten verlinken, auf denen Cracks & Co verlinkt sind!_


danke nochmal an alle Helfer 

cu ingame 
gruß lassma-asma


----------



## some-where (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fear 2 online*

ja und wo kann man den runterladen?

okok hat sich erledigt


----------



## lassma-asma (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fear 2 online*



			
				some-where am 15.02.2009 20:26 schrieb:
			
		

> ja und wo kann man den runterladen?
> 
> okok hat sich erledigt



lol genau da 

[...]
funzt aber 

viel spaß


----------



## some-where (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fear 2 online*

MEINE FRESSE!!

DAS FUNZT NICH
ES WIRD VON STEAM NICHT ANGENOMMEN

HILFE!


bist du noch da ?


----------



## megamosh (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fear 2 online*



			
				some-where am 15.02.2009 20:48 schrieb:
			
		

> MEINE FRESSE!!
> 
> DAS FUNZT NICH
> ES WIRD VON STEAM NICHT ANGENOMMEN
> ...


 
[...]


----------



## lassma-asma (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fear 2 online*



			
				megamosh am 15.02.2009 21:09 schrieb:
			
		

> lassma-asma am 15.02.2009 19:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




gern geschehen .. so hab ich mich eben auch gefühlt 

viel spaß


----------



## some-where (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fear 2 online*

ich kann die dateien gar nicht entpacken


----------



## eXtaSSy (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fear 2 online*



			
				lassma-asma am 15.02.2009 21:17 schrieb:
			
		

> megamosh am 15.02.2009 21:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hää sry aba ich hab immer noch nich verstanden wo ich die dateien runterladen kann da,
da steht ja irgendwas das es wichtig wäre die dateien da runterzuladen bei mir steht da aba nur ***.stealth.org/... ich bin am verzweifeln    hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen

mfg eXtaSSy


----------



## lassma-asma (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fear 2 online*

{...}

_Edit by Worrel: bitte keine Seiten verlinken, auf denen Cracks & ähnliches verlinkt sind!_

mfg


----------



## some-where (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fear 2 online*

lassma-asma guck mal pls in dein GB


----------



## eXtaSSy (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fear 2 online*



			
				lassma-asma am 16.02.2009 15:06 schrieb:
			
		

> {...}
> 
> _Edit by Worrel: bitte keine Seiten verlinken, auf denen Cracks & ähnliches verlinkt sind!_
> 
> mfg



THX jetz hoffe ich nur noch dass es funzt


----------



## Buakau-PP (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fear 2 online*

Servus Leutz,

Bin frisch registiert und freue mich wie ein Cola-Keks,    

Also ich habe vor mir Fear 2 zu kaufen und es dann per Patch uncut zu machen.   

  {...}

_Edit by Worrel: hier gibt's keine Anleitungen oder Hilfe beim Cracken von Spielen!_


Ist die uncut version Kompatibel mit der dt.cut Version im M.Player?
Vielen Dank für eure Antworten im vorfeld LG


----------



## razielooo (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fear 2 online*

JAWOLL! es hat geklappt  deutsch und uncut! und multiplayer scheint auch zu gehen! und um die frage meine voredners zu beanworten...

weiß zwar nicht wie der Multiplayer in Teil 1 war...aber ich find den in Teil 2 geil!...is aber geschmackssache... mußt dir also selbst ein bild drüber machen! 

lg

edit:

jo multiplayer klappt...sogar rangliste^^...und ja is auch multiplayer uncut.....aber ka obs noch patchbar is!


----------



## Buakau-PP (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fear 2 online*

Grützi  

hat gefunzt danke an die vielen Helferlein,  

Problem bei mir zur zeit kann keine Ranglisten Modus rein kommen der sagt mir immer Serververbindung abgebrochen. 

kann mir bitte jemand helfen,  

vielen dank schon mal


----------



## Buakau-PP (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fear 2 online*

also hab erfahren das angeblich keine richtigen server dafür bereit gestellt wurden 
hinzu kommmt auch noch das steam online erwerb und laden erwerb version nicht reibungslos kompatibel zu einander sind 

das ganze klingt für mich ziemlich unausgereift an, schade hoffe das kriegen die noch ganz schnell im griff.

zu meinem persönlichen prob. kommt das ich 1 oder 2 runden ranked im mp zocken konnte aber meine punkte die ich bekommen habe nicht auf meinem profil über ging  
so konnte ich nur auf die standard waffen zurück greifen und die sachen worauf ich dann abfahre kann ich mir net verdienen  

und spiele ohne wertung (non ranked) haben einige mal gefunzt andere wiederum gar net. 

hab es von anfang an upgedate gemaked und auch mal mit steam exe probiert selbiges problem  

hat jemand die selben prob? oder kann mir da jemanden was zu sagen?
wäre wirklich sehr dankbar
__________
  {...}

_Edit by Worrel: Hier gibt's keine Anleitungen oder Hilfe zum Cracken von Software!_

am sonsten geb ich das spiel zurück und kaufe mir uk vers über internet was ich aber eigentlich vermeiden wollte, wirklich schade schade........

irgendwie hab ich mir das single playa game aber wirklich selber kaputt gemacht, nur weil ich kein hype gefolgt bin und dieses mal viel nach geforscht habe um ein reinfall wie far cry 2 zu vermeiden,
wobei ich sagen muss wohl dosiert ist das spiel wenn man gelangweilt von der hektik in cod4 mp ist genial.

aber bisl fies find ich beim review inhaltsverzeichnis von pc games schon, da steht ..."wo möglich ein offenes ende?"...
boah    ich weis ja wenn sie es gut verkauft bekommen und dann es als serie raus bringen aber ich wollte doch über das ende nun wirklich nichts angedeutet bekommen,
das mach meine illusionen auf das ende voll kommen kaputt vor allem spannung ist für mich nicht mehr drin.......
ich hör jezt erst aml auf zu schreiben sonst mus ich noch weinen

LG


----------



## Pyradox (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fear 2 online*

Also ich hab das gleich problem gehabt und ne sehr stupide lösung für gefunden wenn du im mp spiel startest bleib mal paar sekunden stehen und mach gar nix!!Bei mir hat das so gefunzt nun flieg ich nicht mehr raus und kann genüsslich spielen!!!
Was deine aussage über das ende angeht spiel es durch und lass dich überraschen!!!
Wer drauf steht   (ich nicht sehr pervers und langweilig) und ja schon allein durch das baby von alma ist 100% sicher fortsetzung folgt...
So ich hoff du wirst doch noch spieln denn das ist es auf jeden fall wert!!!
mfg
cya on mpm
Pyradox


----------



## Razor-Ak23 (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fear 2 online*

{...}

_Edit by Worrel: Hier gibt's keine Anleitungen und sonstige Hilfe zum Cracken von Software!_


----------



## Worrel (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fear 2 online*

Geht's eigentlich noch ?!?

*PC Games.de ist keine Plattform für no CD, No Steam oder sonstige Cracks.*

Jeder Schreiber eines weiteren Postings, das auf eine Seite oder Datei verlinkt, auf der man zu solchen oder ähnlichen Cracks kommt, handelt sich ab sofort mindestens eine dicke *Verwarnung *ein!

Zur genauen Abgrenzung:
Ihr dürft gerne schreiben, wie ihr zB aus offiziellen Demo-Spieledateien Teile in den Spieleordner kopiert, oder welche Parameter in der Verknüpfung oder einer Text-Konfigurationsdatei eingetragen werden müssen.

Aber beim Verlinken von gecrackten .exe Dateien hört der Spaß definitiv auf !!


----------



## Razor-Ak23 (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fear 2 online*

OMG was ist daran bitte schlimm..dann poste ich das hhalt wo anders


----------



## Leertaste (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fear 2 online*



			
				Razor-Ak23 am 21.02.2009 15:22 schrieb:
			
		

> OMG was ist daran bitte schlimm..dann poste ich das hhalt wo anders


Was daran schlimm ist, illegale Cracks zu verlinken?  :-o


----------



## Worrel (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fear 2 online*



			
				Razor-Ak23 am 21.02.2009 15:22 schrieb:
			
		

> OMG was ist daran bitte schlimm..dann poste ich das hhalt wo anders


RTF Urheberrechtsgesetz.


----------



## cleaner979 (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fear 2 online*

__________
  {...}

Hallo zusammen, 

muß das Thema nochmal aufwärmen, 

Habe LayerL.Arch kopiert, konnte sie aber nicht ersetzen, 
 [...]

Kann mir bitte jemand noch den letzten Schliff verpassen. habe das Gefühl ganz kurz davor uncut zu zocken.

Danke vorab

MFG


----------



## oehne (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fear 2 online*



			
				Pyradox am 17.02.2009 20:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab das gleich problem gehabt und ne sehr stupide lösung für gefunden wenn du im mp spiel startest bleib mal paar sekunden stehen und mach gar nix!!Bei mir hat das so gefunzt nun flieg ich nicht mehr raus und kann genüsslich spielen!!!
> Was deine aussage über das ende angeht spiel es durch und lass dich überraschen!!!
> Wer drauf steht   (ich nicht sehr pervers und langweilig) und ja schon allein durch das baby von alma ist 100% sicher fortsetzung folgt...
> So ich hoff du wirst doch noch spieln denn das ist es auf jeden fall wert!!!
> ...



sorry, aber n scheiß ist es wert... es gibt keine server files, also zockt man immer auf einem selber gehosteten server oder auf dem pc eines mitspielers... hat er kein bock mehr, weil du zu gut bist: disconnect- hat er ne schitt inet connect lagggggs- alles in allem sein geld nicht wert... der singleplayer is geil, aber der mp ist ein haufen schrott


----------



## leyod (11. August 2009)

*AW: Fear 2 online*

hilfe ich kan den link nima lesen help plz


----------



## leyod (11. August 2009)

*AW: Fear 2 online*



leyod schrieb:


> hilfe ich kan den link nima lesen help plz


   oh hab gerade das mit dem links auf die seite verboten gelesen XD naja könte mir trotzdem jemand helfen`?


----------



## der-jo (11. August 2009)

*AW: Fear 2 online*



leyod schrieb:


> leyod schrieb:
> 
> 
> > hilfe ich kan den link nima lesen help plz
> ...


   www.gidf.de

ich wette mal wieder 10 € das ich ohne auch nur zu wissen was ihr da vorhabt einfach nur

fear 2 online uncut patch howto

in google eintippe und da lande wo ihr hinwollt.


----------



## xNomAnorx (12. August 2009)

*AW: Fear 2 online*

lol
wusste gar nich das immer noch über das thema diskutiert wird^^
dachte das wär längst ein alter hut


----------



## leyod (20. August 2009)

*AW: Fear 2 online*



der-jo schrieb:


> leyod schrieb:
> 
> 
> > leyod schrieb:
> ...


  Alter man wen ich könte dan würde ich dir jetz einen 10 schiken :p das is sau geil es funkt endlich :p 
ich bin über glücklich nach al den mis erfolgen PPPPP


----------



## leyod (20. August 2009)

*AW: Fear 2 online*

öm is das normal das man da keine stimen mer hört zumindest im 1sten teil im fahr zeug die typen sagen nix XDD naja ^^egal


----------



## leyod (20. August 2009)

*AW: Fear 2 online*



leyod schrieb:


> öm is das normal das man da keine stimen mer hört zumindest im 1sten teil im fahr zeug die typen sagen nix XDD naja ^^egal
> kleiner bug report die stimen hört man nicht mer und die unter titel verschwinden auch sofort weis jemand was gdagengen oder hat das jemand auch ??wen jemand ne lösung oder ein frum kent in den das besprochen wird pm oder posten ^^ thx


----------

